# Mounting the E collar remote control on bike



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone having any idea on how to mount the remote control from the Ecollar on a bike's handle bar? I don't see how attaching her to the bike with a leash will be safe for or me (I had back surgery). So I need off leash control in areas where there is wildlife to be expected or suicidal cats when I am on a bike with her. She does great walking/running next to the bike but I know if there is something to chase and I don't have E-control, it will be a disaster. 
Ideas very welcome.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Duct Tape.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I use this bike attachment:

https://www.amazon.com/Walky-Dog-Exerciser-strength-Paracord/dp/B003OYIAW4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1519086678&sr=8-2&keywords=walky+dog

It’s been an absolute game changer for bike riding with the dogs. Even if they pull, you cannot feel it. I DO still use the ecollar on my boy (temperament issues and reactivity) when I bike him, but I just wear it around my neck.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

If you're open to some other approaches, I bought a WalkyDog Plus last spring and it completely changed how I use my bike....

I didn't really bike much for years, because it would exercise *me* but I'd still need to go home and swim or run the dogs. That thing is super, and I used my bike more last summer than in several years prior, combined.

It absorbs shock well (I was skeptical). I used a flat collar at first and then switched to a Comfort Flex harness, which works better for both of my dogs. 

Just a thought. 

ETA, Gypsy beat me to it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a WalkyDog, tried it and she can still pull me to the side if something happens so that's why she is off leash. I tried duct tape but that was a pain as it came loose. I cannot tape it over the control because it will cover the crucial buttons. I was thinking about a wire-frame holder like they have for maps. I guess I will have to invent one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of e-collar? That will depend on what kind of holder.

For example - Tritronics holster to wear on your body instead of on the bike

http://www.gundogsupply.com/garmin-...MI3dHi6qWz2QIV2A2BCh3tEwmXEAQYAyABEgKdePD_BwE


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have the Walky dog if the kids ride ahead of me max will want to pick up speed. We have a lot of people with those invisible fences - hate those. I have the dog walky on one collar and have the leash attatched to the prong which I gather up the leash and hold in hand with handlebars in case I need it. It works well and has no issues. I just feel safer doing it this way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jenny720 said:


> I have the Walky dog if the kids ride ahead of me max will want to pick up speed. We have a lot of people with those invisible fences - hate those. I have the dog walky on one collar and have the leash attatched to the prong which I gather up the leash and hold in hand with handlebars in case I need it. It works well and has no issues. I just feel safer doing it this way.



This is what I do too


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jax08 - it works good I love the dog walky!!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi people, thank you for taking the time to reply to my question but why are you trying to talk me into the Walky Dog? Been there, done that as explained. I need a way to attach the remote on my handle bar.
To Jax08: it is a Dogtra 300. I just checked their web site and it may work to get the holster mounted on the bike. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

if it won't mount on the bike, at least it will mount to you! Or you can tighten is somehow so it doesn't slip, maybe with zip ties? Those are skinny enough to put on it without covering the button and the holster for added protection.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look for a cell phone holder for bikes. Some of those might work too. and they have the handle bar attachment.


https://www.amazon.com/SCOSCHE-Hand...pID=41tgCNeEzCL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'd just use a rope tied to the dog's collar and lose the bicycle ....it's much easier riding a unicycle.....

Okay......I'd MacGyver it ....I might start here https://www.grainger.com/product/4H...vice^c-plaid^82128323997-sku^4HYD2-adType^PLA

Put some sort of backing on the handheld....mount on the proper side of the handlebars...nearest the appropriate hand...and boom chucka lucka...Bob's your uncle....

SuperG


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I just think it safer with cars passing by some blocks are busier then others. I like to make sure cars see me to. All that texting and driving my eyes are always watching. If you have to get out of the way fast from a distracted drive I’d rather have a leash. We had a woman jogger killed by a young teen texting and driving a few blocks away so I’m always extra cautious. I suppose it’s where you are riding your bike though if it was down a quiet dirt path without cars that’s different.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good ideas. Thanks everyone. Several things to try.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I attach the remote to a small carabiner and clip it to my clothes or hydration pack.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Get the belt clip. Wrap double sided velco around handle bar or other easily accessible frame part. Attach controller via the belt clip to the velcro wrap same as you would on a belt. You'll be able to test best placement easily and also have quick removal as well.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I use the springer, similar to the walky dog attachment. The springer is very strong and you will not get pulled off your bike. 


https://smile.amazon.com/Springer-Dog-Exerciser/dp/B0017NM4OE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519135822&sr=8-1&keywords=springer+dog+exerciser

Just as others mentioned, I'd go with a harness attached to the springer. I would attach a leash to a prong and use that to control your dog. Next thing is obedience and teaching your dog to ignore other dogs and just keep moving. An E collar is not going to help with loose dogs, if they run at you you need to control your dog and deal with the loose dog. It's not fun, but it is life. It's a lot more enjoyable with a non dog aggressive dog and a well trained dog, a dog trained to ignore other dogs. Even a dog aggressive dog can be taught to run next to your bike and ignore all other dogs. Sometimes, avoidance can be a good thing. I use an E collar, but this is not the situation that I would want to use one. The prong and harness to the springer are the way to go.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I've used a Springer, too. It absorbs the shock even with a 95 lb dog. For mountain biking I prefer to run the dogs off leash. But I don't generally have the presence of mind or speed to actually use the e-collar to correct a dog, the dogs are trained to high reliability to voice, e-collar is a back-up for just in case scenarios. 

Like Jim said, avoidance can be useful, for my reactive dog, I do just ask for a focused heel with bike to get by stuff- dogs, people, whatever. It works.

I'd be wary about attaching the controller to the bike anywhere- too many vibrations and it might throw off the levels or hurt the device. I have a running pack that has some pockets right in the front that I use for most outdoor activities, and fits my GPS/e-collar controller perfectly. It's this one: https://www.rei.com/product/897373/ultimate-direction-ultra-vesta-hydration-vest-womens . 

I put the controller where the water bottles are in the image. Super comfortable vest and has room for leashes, extra clothes, etc. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Muskeg and Slamdunc, thanks. I do have a springer. Haven't used it for a decade. Can try again. Using the Ecollar is not for stray/aggressive dogs as I don't encounter them where I bike. She is good at ignoring dogs, even when they lunge on leash. It is for the expectant situations; wildlife, cats etc. Kinda like the emergency brake. Have to make up my mind.


----------



## bikedog (May 26, 2021)

Hi, I know this thread is quite old but I came across your post in a google search looking for a way to mount my ecollar remote to the handlebars. Wondering if you ever found a solution or made something? I have the 'Mini Educator' type. I want to start bikejoring with my dog and would love to have the remote handy without taking my hand off the bars. 

Also, I got the WalkyDog and returned it after 1 use. It was horrible for my dog. 

I don't know how to send you a direct message, I actually just signed up for this forum to respond.



wolfy dog said:


> Anyone having any idea on how to mount the remote control from the Ecollar on a bike's handle bar? I don't see how attaching her to the bike with a leash will be safe for or me (I had back surgery). So I need off leash control in areas where there is wildlife to be expected or suicidal cats when I am on a bike with her. She does great walking/running next to the bike but I know if there is something to chase and I don't have E-control, it will be a disaster.
> Ideas very welcome.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, it's been three years since my last on this. I have a Dogtra E collar and I bought a clip for it that easily attaches to my belt and to the phone holder on the steering bar. Deja is now always off leash next to the bike. She hardly wears that collar as she is reliable now.


----------

